# baby crow



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

I have found a baby crow in a park in my home country. I examined him and was about to release as the parents probably were near by; but I have noticed he was unable to see with one eye. So I took him home; at a closer look, the eye was swollen and there was a very small thick close to the eye. I removed the thick (if you put one tip of crude oil on the skin, the thick will let go, I used this for many years and lots of animals, results is immediate and without any side effects), the swell is gone now, but I think the eye is damaged for ever (the pupil is whitish not black). The baby crow is in generally good health, eats well but not on his own yet. I have put some antiobiotic balm on the eye, I am very reluctant of giving oral antibiotics as I have had a tragic experience with another baby crow in the past, antibiotics cured the infection but caused another one which killed the bird.
I couldnt find an avian vet here, I mean there are some but they only know chickens. I will look for some external deworming product.

Just a couple of questions:
-is there a way to teach the crow how to drink? I think crows drink the "regular" bird way, not like pigeons
-what would be a balanced diet (right Im just giving it cooked meat and boiled egg)
-any other advice welcomed


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the first thing I would do is to contact a local wildlife rehabor. I think for now hard boiled egg and maybe some moist dog food would work.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dry dog food soaked in some water to moisten it would be good.. I would not use crude oil near the eye again..ticks can be pulled out with a quick pull..it only takes a second.I would try to get in touch with a local rehabber.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little crow. 
You're right, crows don't drink like pigeons, they take one sip at a time.
Those birds are omnivores, they eat everything. You can offer in addition to what you're giving already, vegetables like corn, peas, beans, broccoli, kale, carrots etc. They don't have to be cooked. Just cut them in small pieces.
Also some fruits like apples, berrries etc.

Reti


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

cooked rice.....!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Try telephoning Dee at Wing and a Prayer on this number: 0776 6685102, she rescues a lot of crows and will be able to tell you exactly what to do...I rely on her phone advice when I have to provide care for a species other than pigeons!

Are you on Facebook?

Cynthia


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

We very recently had one our members, Phil (pdpbison) rescue a young pigeon with clouded eyes, who he thought to be blind. Pidgey, one of most experienced members, recommended getting the little guy on some antibiotics, ASAP, as there may still be a chance the sight could be saved. So far the mentions from Phil are that he is responding to treatment and it may be worthwhile doing the same for this crow, antibiotics ASAP, on the possibility that the sight in the eye could be salvaged.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks for al the replies.

Some updates: I built a 3x2x2m wired cage for the crow and placed in the garden. I left my mother in charge  as I dont live in my home country.

All good, but after more than a month, the crow hasnt yet learnt to eat on his own. And he/she doesnt even to bed on his own, someone has to come and place him in the little wooden house. Not the he doesnt want to go in, he obviously wants to cause after you put him in, he shuts up  and he sleeps happy .

Im gonna go back soon and try to end this ridiculous situation.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*pics*

some pictures


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

young crows usually stay with their parents for a few years in the wild.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You've ended up with one of the smartest species of animal in the world. 

Another person you might be able to contact for information:
http://corvitude.com/corvidranch.html


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, Julia in Eastbourne, Sussex, UK does Crow rescue. Her phone number is 01323 644168

Also Mark Edge in Wolverhampton UK also has aviaries for several species of the crow family. His phone numbers are 01902 836983.

Best wushes Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jayne,

Unfortunately Mark Edge isn't doing anything at the mo. I passed his details to a friend of mine who had a couple of crows needing a home and due to personal problems apparently he wasn't able to take any more on. Very sad as he was quite dedicated.

Janet


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

Good news on this front, the crow eats and drinks on itsown. Also he can see with both eyes well, which is quite amazing, I didnt believe it could heal.

I think next step is get a 2nd crow, but it will have to be a rescue. Hopefully next spring will find another baby crow in need.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

overmarco said:


> Good news on this front, the crow eats and drinks on itsown. Also he can see with both eyes well, which is quite amazing, I didnt believe it could heal.
> 
> I think next step is get a 2nd crow, but it will have to be a rescue. Hopefully next spring will find another baby crow in need.


That, or you could buy an African pied crow. (If you're in the US) they are a legal species to have, so they might be easier for you to get. I've heard of crows being happy alone with their human companions, though. So long as they have a "family" they're ok as far as I've been told.


----------

